# my iPilot review



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I was a bit apprehensive about whether I would like the iPilot on my trolling motor. After 2 days on the water my apprehension has evaporated. The 'anchor' function alone makes it a good deal. Not having to stay connected to a foot control on the bow added to the experience. Took all of 2 minutes to get comfortable with the hand control. And -- added bonus -- I LOVE the ability to record a track and then fish it back from either end resulting uninterrupted fishing and no tweaking the trolling motor path. I give it a big thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to the club! Pretty soon you won't fish without it!


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was looking into them a couple of months ago, possibly something to save up for to go on my new boat. After reading through a a few reviews on the BPS site I had about decided to save my money so maybe some of you can help change my mind again.

Several of the reviews I read talked about the head going nuts and spinning out of control resulting in wires being pulled loose and generally trashing a brand new motor. Any idea on what could cause that? Is there some kind of set up that someone couldve FUBARed and just blamed on the motor?

I also saw reviews that talked about computer boards going on the fritz. Some talked about it on the first use, others seemed to take time before it happened. Again, is there some kind of user induced cause for that or could it be that there is a genuine issue? 

What about storage? Could it be that these problems are being caused by owners not having a covered storage area resulting in the trolling motor being left unprotected in the elements? I currently dont have a shelter for my boat, its something thats on my list to do over the next month or two when funds permit but right now my best 'shelter' is a fitted cover that I put on it when its going to be a while between uses. Definitely not going to drop the money on an ipilot until that is taken care of.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

To quote Sgt Schultz: "I know nothing" about any of those issues. Some computers crash. Some cars are lemons. I had a tv quit working for no good reason once. Go figure. If you are uncomfortable buying one then you shouldn't. I may back on here in 2 months btchn up a storm if mine goes bad but for now I am a fan.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have had my I Pilot for about 18 mos. with no issues. It is worth it just for the anchor lock. I have both the foot pedal and the remote for mine. Love it !


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

TeaSea said:


> To quote Sgt Schultz: "I know nothing" about any of those issues. Some computers crash. Some cars are lemons. I had a tv quit working for no good reason once. Go figure. If you are uncomfortable buying one then you shouldn't. I may back on here in 2 months btchn up a storm if mine goes bad but for now I am a fan.


This has been one of the things thats been bugging me actually. 

Reading reviews on websites are actually kind of misleading. In general the only people who find the time to write a review for the most part are those that feel like theyve either gotten one hell of a deal or a lemon, and most of the time its the lemon victims. But I dont want to just blindly blow those bad reviews off. Thats why Im glad this thread popped up, get a better feel for the average persons experience.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

SLICK75 said:


> This has been one of the things thats been bugging me actually.
> 
> Reading reviews on websites are actually kind of misleading. In general the only people who find the time to write a review for the most part are those that feel like theyve either gotten one hell of a deal or a lemon, and most of the time its the lemon victims. But I dont want to just blindly blow those bad reviews off. Thats why Im glad this thread popped up, get a better feel for the average persons experience.


And this is also what I miss the most from my Bass club days back in Okla -- any given week you had 20 or more opinions on fish finders, trolling motors, baits, reels --- everything. It was like everyone was 'product testing' for you already.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Slick, I understand your concerns. That said, there is a reason almost every inshore charter captain around here uses one. Yes, talk to them and you'll hear a few stories about boards going bad etc, but they all still have them on their boats. My take is that it is an awesome product, but it is still moving parts controlled by a computer in salt water. IMHO the iPilot is worth every penny.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had a few problems with mine...

It would only steer in one direction or would not steer at all. Twice it was fixed under warranty, the last time cost me $200 I think for a new motherboard.

Jim

PS By the way, you can save a day on the water if it's not responding directionally. Simply pry off the collar you use to adjust the depth and flip the collar over. (Careful not to lose the hardware over the side)

That way you can "hand" turn the unit. Not perfectly, but useable.

PPS I saw on a TV show yesterday that if you want to "anchor" in a specific direction (the boat will normally hold a position but head into the wind or current) drop your power pole but keep the trolling motor going forward or slightly into the wind/current.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

tkh329 said:


> Slick, I understand your concerns. That said, there is a reason almost every inshore charter captain around here uses one. Yes, talk to them and you'll hear a few stories about boards going bad etc, but they all still have them on their boats. My take is that it is an awesome product, but it is still moving parts controlled by a computer* in salt water*. IMHO the iPilot is worth every penny.


I wonder if that may be part of the issue? The ones I read the reviews on were all freshwater, considering putting it on my Bass Tracker. Surely not though, other than the color of the plastic and the saltwater resistant materials there shouldnt be too many differences in the electronic components, right?



jim t said:


> I have had a few problems with mine...
> 
> It would only steer in one direction or would not steer at all. Twice it was fixed under warranty, the last time cost me $200 I think for a new motherboard.
> 
> ...


Yep, that was the most common issue I saw. And Im not even going to get into the Power Pole discussion again. The last time I brought up a question about that around here a couple of people misread one of my comments and nearly turned the thread into a personal bash fest. Dont feel like getting into that again.

Also, what about the ipilot deployment? That was another thing a lot of people tended to have issue with. Some of the remarks made it sound like a pretty violent process compared to the rope deployment of standard foot control units. 

Im liking the idea more and more, the idea of linking the unit to my fishfinder gps to follow a specific course, the anchor feature... the more I think about it the more I like it. But at a over a grand I just want to make sure my wife wont be able to give me that '_I told you so_' lecture when something goes bad. Shes good at that.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Before you drop the big bucks, check out a Rhodan. http://rhodanmarine.com/
My buddy has one on his boat, and it seems bullet proof.

Excerpt: Rhodan Marine Systems is a Sarasota, Florida Division of Mini-Systems, Incorporated (MSI), which was formed in 1968, by its founder, Glen E. Robertson. MSI supplies high reliability electronic components to the Aerospace, Military, Defense, and Medical Industries. All of the United States satellites utilize MSI’s precision components. Glen has long been an avid sportsman and fisherman. His keen engineering skills and enthusiasm for boating led him to invent a virtual anchor trolling motor back in August of 1991. This system utilized a precision differentially corrected GPS and an embedded microcomputer to control the trolling motor’s refined behavior.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Before you drop the big bucks, check out a Rhodan. http://rhodanmarine.com/
> My buddy has one on his boat, and it seems bullet proof.
> 
> Excerpt: Rhodan Marine Systems is a Sarasota, Florida Division of Mini-Systems, Incorporated (MSI), which was formed in 1968, by its founder, Glen E. Robertson. MSI supplies high reliability electronic components to the Aerospace, Military, Defense, and Medical Industries. All of the United States satellites utilize MSI’s precision components. Glen has long been an avid sportsman and fisherman. His keen engineering skills and enthusiasm for boating led him to invent a virtual anchor trolling motor back in August of 1991. This system utilized a precision differentially corrected GPS and an embedded microcomputer to control the trolling motor’s refined behavior.


Cripes, that thing is nearly TWICE the price of a Minn Kota. And his background is in defense systems. Just what I want to do, turn my new Tracker boat into a Tomahawk cruise missile.

Seriously though, where do you find those? One of my issues when buying things like this are where do I take it for service, where do I find a new prop, can I walk into the store and put my hands on it, etc?
As much as Im concerned about dumping money on a Minn Kota, at least I know of several places where I can take it if I have issues. I know where I can go if I trash a prop and it doesnt involve a computer and Fed Ex.

On the other hand, I DO like how both color options are made for saltwater. That white motor just wouldnt look as good on my black boat.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

SLICK75 said:


> I was looking into them a couple of months ago, possibly something to save up for to go on my new boat. After reading through a a few reviews on the BPS site I had about decided to save my money so maybe some of you can help change my mind again.
> 
> Several of the reviews I read talked about the head going nuts and spinning out of control resulting in wires being pulled loose and generally trashing a brand new motor. Any idea on what could cause that? Is there some kind of set up that someone couldve FUBARed and just blamed on the motor?
> 
> ...



I have had ipilot since it came out. I had to replace mine twice because of wigging out issues. The place I bought it from was very helpful and so was minn-kota. We came to the conclusion that the problem was from the head unit whipping around and breaking wires. The model I have is a 60" shaft and would bounce really bad taking hard waves. 

I fish walleye tournaments or say I used to before moving down here. Running 60+ in 2-3 footer in a walleye boat is hell on equipment. after figuring out what the issue was I installed a Ram mount to hold the head unit from bouncing and problem solved.

No issues since! Now the only issue I have is how to fish this blue salty water!!


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

SLICK75 said:


> Cripes, that thing is nearly TWICE the price of a Minn Kota. And his background is in defense systems. Just what I want to do, turn my new Tracker boat into a Tomahawk cruise missile.
> 
> Seriously though, where do you find those? One of my issues when buying things like this are where do I take it for service, where do I find a new prop, can I walk into the store and put my hands on it, etc?
> As much as Im concerned about dumping money on a Minn Kota, at least I know of several places where I can take it if I have issues. I know where I can go if I trash a prop and it doesnt involve a computer and Fed Ex.
> ...


 I was told the only difference in Minn-kota was the 6 Zinc plated screw that hold the top cover on. So I replaced them with stainless. Use it everyday in the salt for the last 4 months and no problems or corrosion. I agree white wont look good...:no:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Twice the price, half the problems....*

These guys are out of Florida, so close enough to get service. My buddy called them several times for install help. He was sent to the engineer team. How often do you get that with other companies?

I´m with you though. I can justify the cost of either. Just do not inshore fish enough.



SLICK75 said:


> Cripes, that thing is nearly TWICE the price of a Minn Kota. And his background is in defense systems. Just what I want to do, turn my new Tracker boat into a Tomahawk cruise missile.
> 
> Seriously though, where do you find those? One of my issues when buying things like this are where do I take it for service, where do I find a new prop, can I walk into the store and put my hands on it, etc?
> As much as Im concerned about dumping money on a Minn Kota, at least I know of several places where I can take it if I have issues. I know where I can go if I trash a prop and it doesnt involve a computer and Fed Ex.
> ...


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Skeeterdone said:


> I have had ipilot since it came out. I had to replace mine twice because of wigging out issues. The place I bought it from was very helpful and so was minn-kota. We came to the conclusion that the problem was from the head unit whipping around and breaking wires. The model I have is a 60" shaft and would bounce really bad taking hard waves.
> 
> I fish walleye tournaments or say I used to before moving down here. Running 60+ in 2-3 footer in a walleye boat is hell on equipment. after figuring out what the issue was I installed a Ram mount to hold the head unit from bouncing and problem solved.
> 
> No issues since! Now the only issue I have is how to fish this blue salty water!!


Thats an excellent point I hadnt considered. None of the reviews gave specific details of environmental conditions the owners operated in and I didnt look to see if they gave their locations, maybe theyre just beating the guts out of their equipment. Seems like Minn Kota wouldve fixed something by now if it was a manufacturing problem, they are effectively losing money every time they have to warranty a motor.

Well you guys have about got me talked into. My wife will thank you. LMAO Might better find a hiding spot.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

I fished mainly the great lakes.. gets pretty rough especially Erie.. The lake is so shallow it can kick up 8-9 footers in a matter of min. The waves are a lot closer together than I have found down here in the gulf. It never bothered me to much but down here kinda gives me a warm fuzzy feelin.. Shit can eat ya if your boat goes down!! Don't like the feeling of being PART of the food chain!
Like I said Minn-kota stood behind there product and replaced it. Just make sure you get the Ram mount not the cheesy strap type. Rock solid. You will love it!!


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

8-9 foot??? Im heading for the ramp on anything more than 2!! Fishing aint that high on my priority list. I work on an 835 ft ship and I know what 10ft seas feel like on it, damn any boat smaller.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

You learn to troll the trough. When your 40 miles from the launch and $48,000 in cash to win.. fear goes out the door.. Like I said its reassuring that nothing is going to eat ya and you are land locked! Down here everything bites, stings or eats ya! Or you float forever and never see ground.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

This is how some guy's roll up there..1000 footer agains 20ft.... No cure for stupid!!


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Skeeterdone said:


> This is how some guy's roll up there..1000 footer agains 20ft.... No cure for stupid!!


LOL Must be a hot spot to be willing to play chicken with a freighter.


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

I have had mine for about 15 months and when it was working, I loved it! The first time it "broke" was my fault, it hit a sandbar/rock and the prop shaft bent. When it bent the seal was cut allowing saltwater into the motor, and it stopped working correctly. I took it in to a repair shop, had it repaired and after taking it out, the it stopped working mid day I pulled the motor out of the water to find the motor was not tight on the shaft and because of that, water entered the motor, again. I took it back in, they looked at it and said that somehow the threads on the new shaft I just received were stripped, and that minnkota is going to take care of it. 

Now, I cant blame minnkota for the first issue as that was on me, and I have a feeling the shaft threads being stripped has more to do with the way it was installed at the repair shop, but I cant be sure of that. So though I have had issues, I dont blame minnkota for them.

I love the trolling motor though, and it is worth its weight in gold offshore so I dont have to pull up an anchor.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Who sells I-Pilot in Pensacola? And do they mount them?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Boat dealerships I guess. Legendary marine put mine on. You can buy them many paces (J&M, BPS, On-Line) but then you have to mount it yourself.


----------

